# Safeguard Mold Guidelines



## Letsroll (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm curious how many contractors are actually T/C mold per wall for $25, and applying kilz per wall for another $25? Mind you a wall does not have a defined sq ft amount. It could be 10 sq ft or 1000 sq ft and it only pays $25. For them to be pushing this so hard someone has to be doing it. All I can say is, there is no way in hell I would ever complete any amount of mold work for $25. How in the hell are the companies that are making money? 

Another bad part is their own system doesn't allow you to bid per wall, only sq ft. So after an argument today with our worthless VAM we were told we must put the amount of walls in the comments section. They told us at the convention that they can't submit per wall to HUD. So what gives?

So I thought they must be guessing on the sq ft amount. But being the not so smart guy I am, it took me a little longer than it should have to figure out how their coming up with the sq ft. They're wanting us to put both the sq ft amount in the mold ( sorry "discoloration" ) section, and put the wall count in the comments. So they're submitting it to HUD with our sq ft. And being paid by our sq ft. But only giving contractors $25 per wall. What a joke. I heard of scam artists but this is just crazy. So what we have started doing is putting the sq ft amount at 9999999 and putting see comments for the wall count! I'll be damned if i'm going to make it that easy for these guys to rip off labor. I also love how they continuously lie and say that's how HUD and the clients want it. You jacka**** you were at the same conference I was when they told us they can't! I have a ton of other issues that will be saved for a later rant!! Have a good night everyone.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Keep it coming! We love Safeguard around here. Fair warning though, you will take some heat for working with them. They are the industry leaders in ripping off contractors.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well thats a dip in the deep end.

Imagine as newlyweds buying your first home and trying to remodel it while desperately broke, but knowing you will be there the rest of your lives.
Now, consider the weird guy at work with the ankle monitor that only talked to you and no one else; he dies and leaves you his shack of a house in the hood and 50k with instructions to renovate it and sell it, with the proceeds going to the IRS. You can keep anything out of the 50k that you don't spend on the repairs. 50K won't touch the place using contractors but every tweeker that fogs a mirror is in line to paint, side, roof for pennies on the dollar. Of course they rip you off and the work is crap but if it passes code then you can bank.

Two jobs this month for mold remediation were $7400 and $7600. If it were thru Safeguard then I suppose it would have been $75 and $125. Get your certs and then start taking the jobs they were trying to serve to you.

I would not have accepted those orders from SG even when I was starting out, and they have used the formula you mentioned for years to rake in your profit for themselves for more than just "discoloration."


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I bid $2,300.00 to remove a tree limb from a metal roof 30ft in the air. It was a tight site no way to get my trailer close so once the debris was off the roof it was going to have to be cut up and carried to the road.

The Safeguard contractor did it for $50.00.:vs_worry:


----------



## HomePS (Jan 24, 2013)

Must be a Michigan thing. I bounce back any kilz order, I dont perform that crap.

SE wisconsin we got what look like hoodlums doing **** for practically free and a huge **** job on top of that. Deck boards for handrails, wall paint for sealing subfloors with a paint roller staying 3" away from the boarders, initials cleans that only a section 8 hoarder would love...... I now understand how jobs are getting so cheap, the people doing them literally have NOTHING to loose.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

That's why we only work for realtors, investors, banks direct, or by bid/estimate for anyone else. We expect a certain quality to what we do, and there is no way we could do what they want- to our standards- for their pricing, so we just don't do any order house work anymore.


----------



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

Some people make money with safeguard Some don't. As volume drops they keep hiring new people that think there going to get rich. They do jobs with zero profit in them thinking there going to get bigger jobs to make up for it. With safeguard you will never build a relationship with them as a Contractor. All you will ever be is vendor xoxox and they think of you as an employee. they lay out the price if you dont like it they will throw out there famous we will back charge you line. 25$ a wall for mold is complete garbage. Do you own your company or do they.


----------



## donnadal (Sep 29, 2016)

Letsroll said:


> I'm curious how many contractors are actually T/C mold per wall for $25, and applying kilz per wall for another $25? Mind you a wall does not have a defined sq ft amount. It could be 10 sq ft or 1000 sq ft and it only pays $25. For them to be pushing this so hard someone has to be doing it. All I can say is, there is no way in hell I would ever complete any amount of mold work for $25. How in the hell are the companies that are making money?
> 
> Another bad part is their own system doesn't allow you to bid per wall, only sq ft. So after an argument today with our worthless VAM we were told we must put the amount of walls in the comments section. They told us at the convention that they can't submit per wall to HUD. So what gives?
> 
> So I thought they must be guessing on the sq ft amount. But being the not so smart guy I am, it took me a little longer than it should have to figure out how their coming up with the sq ft. They're wanting us to put both the sq ft amount in the mold ( sorry "discoloration" ) section, and put the wall count in the comments. So they're submitting it to HUD with our sq ft. And being paid by our sq ft. But only giving contractors $25 per wall. What a joke. I heard of scam artists but this is just crazy. So what we have started doing is putting the sq ft amount at 9999999 and putting see comments for the wall count! I'll be damned if i'm going to make it that easy for these guys to rip off labor. I also love how they continuously lie and say that's how HUD and the clients want it. You jacka**** you were at the same conference I was when they told us they can't! I have a ton of other issues that will be saved for a later rant!! Have a good night everyone.



we are not cleaning any mold for these prices. all my mold orders are sitting. i talked to vams this morning and they are all scrambling. according to a convey person, every vendor is complaining. no place to bid rafters, no place to bid to clean and kilz behind and remove and replace is bid together, treat and kilz bid together. bs, ripping everyone off. and these guidelines are nothing to do with HUD. all safeguard. send tons of emails to vendor management. we have sent 5 already today.


----------



## donnadal (Sep 29, 2016)

*mold*

we are not cleaning any mold for these prices. all my mold orders are sitting. i talked to vams this morning and they are all scrambling. according to a convey person, every vendor is complaining. no place to bid rafters, no place to bid to clean and kilz behind and remove and replace is bid together, treat and kilz bid together. bs, ripping everyone off. and these guidelines are nothing to do with HUD. all safeguard. send tons of emails to vendor management. we have sent 5 already today.


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

It's only the FHA ones though. the rest are still by sq ft. Funny how no one mentions that part.


----------



## HomePS (Jan 24, 2013)

Tell them the Flip or Flop show paid 7k to remediate mold in a kitchen


----------



## WestCOREO (Dec 3, 2014)

TripleG said:


> It's only the FHA ones though. the rest are still by sq ft. Funny how no one mentions that part.


$.75/sq ft minus discount is not a fair and reasonable price for mold remedition either.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Send them an email saying, "unfortunately the compensation offered does not support scope of work requested, therefore an additional charge of $45.00 will be added to your next invoice for insulting my intelligence and wasting my time".


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

As a mold remediation company owner the figures for proper remediation averages between $10-12.00/SF of floor space. 1000sf of floor space normally works out to $10,000-$12,000 in all estimating software used in the remediation software available.


----------



## Mike Litoris (Apr 20, 2014)

Wannabe said:


> As a mold remediation company owner the figures for proper remediation averages between $10-12.00/SF of floor space. 1000sf of floor space normally works out to $10,000-$12,000 in all estimating software used in the remediation software available.


It's higher than that now in Louisiana due to the demand after the flooding we have had this year yet nationals never want to pay for a 3rd party and expect BOTG to take on the liability for peanuts.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Supply and demand that can skew pricing


----------



## Preservation Processor (Oct 19, 2016)

Yeah, this is only for FHA! And there is another way to overcome this. If you want you can bid from "Preserve the Property" with the cost estimator (XactPRM or Repair Base). So it's better to bid from PTP with documentation...


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

TripleG said:


> It's only the FHA ones though. the rest are still by sq ft. Funny how no one mentions that part.


we hate safeguard also, but we have 2 properties right now one for 30 k and the other one for 14 k for mold remediation each around 2800 sf to remove, treat and replace. You have to try them harder, I get into arguments with them all day and wait for it. No to lie they have got me hard in the past but whenever i have a chance i f*** them really hard.


----------

